# Crystal Palace Pubs



## tommers (Oct 24, 2005)

hello,  I was wondering if anybody knows of any decent pubs in crystal palace.  we just moved to gipsy hill and our initial expeditions to try and find a decent pub have been...  well.... patchy to say the least.

admittedly both times were on a sunday night, not the best, but good god, there must be somewhere....

so far we have tried...

prince albert - nice cheap sunday lunch... london pride was OK.  

the alma - weird, weird pub.  could be OK on a busier night I suppose, and there is supposed to be music which might be alright. 

the wetherspoons - a big wetherspoons

the puzzle - the bouncer FRISKED me (on a sunday night) when we tried to go in.  what?  apparently people were dancing to "tragedy" inside!

the hollybush - good lord.  there was us two, the barman and two blokes who shouted that there were better pubs in Crystal palace than this one when we walked in.

the black sheep co. - OK, bit trendy but not too bad.

the blue bottle - looks like "living" in brixton, basically.  the bouncer checked my g/fs bag when we went in, which we found vaguely disconcerting...

we also went to the paxton in paxton green - again, completely empty (although admittedly on a sunday night) except for about four blokes stood at the bar.

finally, we went to the two towers - everybody seemed to be part of the same big Irish family.

the next on the list is the gipsy hill tavern.....  that's basically our last best hope.  does anybody know of any secret gems that we're missing.  we seem to have slipped into some kind of twilight zone, are things better on a friday or saturday?

or do we just have to get the bus to brixton?


----------



## HerneHillBilly (Oct 24, 2005)

Try the Railway. It's down a little side street on the left as you walk up Gypsy Hill. It's a Young's pub, I'm not so keen on it personally but I know a few people who reckon it's the best in the area.
When I used to drink in Crystal Palace a few years back the choice was far grimmer than it is now. Strange place, full of restaurants and seldom any good pubs


----------



## Andy the Don (Oct 24, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> the next on the list is the *gipsy hill tavern.....*  that's basically our last best hope.  does anybody know of any secret gems that we're missing.  we seem to have slipped into some kind of twilight zone, are things better on a friday or saturday?
> 
> or do we just have to get the bus to brixton?



Used to have a very bad reputation, but now much improved from what I hear.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 24, 2005)

There's the Dulwich Woodhouse a little further afield (Upper Sydenham).


----------



## nogoodboyo (Oct 24, 2005)

A healthy walk for a basically average pub... nice garden though.  Well, big garden.


----------



## passenger (Oct 24, 2005)

thats my local the Wood House i bet ive seen you in there boyo


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 24, 2005)

Here, don't tell us you live in one of them posh houses...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 24, 2005)

There are a few pubs and bars in the area, but I guess it depends what you want, really. There has been a bit of trouble on the main drag in recent weeks, centred on the Puzzle, so I am glad to hear that the bouncers are starting to do their jobs!

If you try this site, you will find some reviews by local people of some of the local pubs.


----------



## passenger (Oct 24, 2005)

Toomers every pub you have spoken about you are prity bang on 

BUT the Albert is worth another try, the others are shite, i have lived round 

there all my life and its sad we can`t get a good pub up the palace, the only 

times i go up there is when im high, i can take it then   

the Wood house is great   the other pub is THe Crown and Greyhound Dulwich village 

these are my two favs i hope this helps and saves a lot of time  


link fancyapint.com


----------



## passenger (Oct 24, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Here, don't tell us you live in one of them posh houses...




yes i do i have wenny little flat in one down the hill its Hevan


----------



## Callie (Oct 24, 2005)

My uncle used to drink the The Paxton Arms, no idea what its like but he's a Palace supporter so maybe it gets busy when theres a match on?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 24, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> yes i do i have wenny little flat in one down the hill its Hevan


You don't fancy the Talma then?


----------



## shortygoldtooth (Oct 24, 2005)

I vote for the Dulwich Woodhouse, nice beer, lovely garden, shit food though.


----------



## passenger (Oct 24, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> You don't fancy the Talma then?




not really i use to go in there a lot when i was younger,you could do worse


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 24, 2005)

I've been in before a chess match at the church hall opposite.


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2005)

thanks... although you have all just seemed to confirm our fears.  the trouble on the high street would explain the frisking in the puzzle and the bags being searched at the blue bottle... but not really an encouraging sign is it?

we'll give the railway a go, might be up my street...

other than that it will be trips to dulwich and brixton I suppose... my mate was talking about the crown and greyhound or whatever.

the only other thing we heard was that there is a bar underneath the numidie restaurant.... anybody know what that is like?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 24, 2005)

HerneHillBilly said:
			
		

> Try the Railway. It's down a little side street on the left as you walk up Gypsy Hill. It's a Young's pub, I'm not so keen on it personally but I know a few people who reckon it's the best in the area.


Yeah seconded, this is a nice old pub - I think it's actually called The Railway Bell. Defo the best in that little area.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 24, 2005)

Personally I find the Crown and Greyhound a little overrated as well as overpriced. Also, a bit of a stretch from Crystal Palace.


----------



## passenger (Oct 24, 2005)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Yeah seconded, this is a nice old pub - I think it's actually called The Railway Bell. Defo the best in that little area.




we call it the bell


----------



## absinthe (Oct 24, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> thanks... although you have all just seemed to confirm our fears.  the trouble on the high street would explain the frisking in the puzzle and the bags being searched at the blue bottle... but not really an encouraging sign is it?
> 
> we'll give the railway a go, might be up my street...
> 
> ...



Small, quaint, mainly wines on offer, apart from pints of rat's piss, sorry, Stella. Full of Observer readers.


----------



## passenger (Oct 24, 2005)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> Personally I find the Crown and Greyhound a little overrated as well as overpriced. Also, a bit of a stretch from Crystal Palace.




very dear i agree, overrated maybe but still a nice busy pub with a massive beer 

garden and lots of totty


----------



## perplexis (Oct 24, 2005)

Tommers- my commiserations... Crystal Palace pubs can suck- considering how many there are it's pretty impressive how bad they are overall. 

The Black Sheep is OK, but overpriced and trendy. I go there 'cos one of my friends works in there and I know it's where I can find my brotherif he's not working in his shop. Fine Bloody Marys in there, really very good.

The Puzzle is absolutely horrendous, I once had a seriosu verbal with the bouncer because he asked me "Do you know how old this pub is?", and being a bit slow, I was like "Um, it's about 2 years old, I remember it being done up..." He thought I was being a smartarse because he meant "what's the age limit?" Don't go there it's grim.

Satanspoons is at least free of terrible music, but the roster of tragic old people never changes.

Bluebottle- what you're likely to get in the face if you upset any of the less friendly crowd there. Canbe a good place to sit and chill but they whack up the music of an evening and it gets horrible.

Gipsy Hill Tavern's not all bad, they have music on there sometimes (open mic nights & stuff)

The Alma- weird, but a but of a favourite, I've seen lots of silly gigs there, and it can be remarkably friendly if you catch the right night (this happens at random). Comedy lock-ins also available. Give it another go if you can handle the oddness. Open mic nights, etc. etc. lively!

The wine bar under Numidie is apparently alright, but I've not been myself.

Crown and Greyhound in Dulwich, s'alright... in summer. It's full of Dulwich College and Alleyn's kids being all public-schooly though (or it is everytime I've been there)

Good luck! The Palace isn't all bad, but it's nicer in summer when you can use the park...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 24, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> thanks... although you have all just seemed to confirm our fears.  the trouble on the high street would explain the frisking in the puzzle and the bags being searched at the blue bottle... but not really an encouraging sign is it?
> 
> we'll give the railway a go, might be up my street...
> 
> ...


Yes, there is a bar under numidie, and it can be really great, but it tends to get very busy and very smoky (because of that, I suppose).

Don't give up on Crystal Palace just yet!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 24, 2005)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> Yeah seconded, this is a nice old pub - I think it's actually called The Railway Bell. Defo the best in that little area.


The Railway Bell used to be a good little pub, but it is has all changed recently. At least, I don't feel so welcome in there anymore!


----------



## absinthe (Oct 24, 2005)

perplexis said:
			
		

> Satanspoons is at least free of terrible music, but the roster of tragic old people never changes.



I agree. They should socially-cleanse all the original Upper Norwood residents out to New Addington, to leave the place for hip young cats like you.


----------



## perplexis (Oct 24, 2005)

absinthe said:
			
		

> I agree. They should socially-cleanse all the original Upper Norwood residents out to New Addington, to leave the place for hip young cats like you.



Umm, yes. Cos I'm so fuckin' cool, that's exactly what I meant. They do so ruin one's drinking experience. 
Let me rephrase then, when I used to go there regularly, many years ago, of a Saturday with my workmates, we would find it inordinately depressing and sad to see the same faces, alone drinking themselves and their sorrow into oblivion, I'm talking about lonely old people *for whom we had some kind of, if not empathy, compassion.*
I didn't mean it in an offensive "Oh. My. God, have you seen those people over there, they're so not cool, let's, like, totally leave this place; I mean, have you seen that guy's shoes, they're so 1999..."
It's an observation.
And, before anyone says it, yep, maybe if we felt that sorry for them we could have spoken to them and brightened up their lives. Such is life though, we don't always do exactly what we should do, we're not always as charitable as we should be, nor as nice as we should be.


----------



## passenger (Oct 24, 2005)

no ones mentioned the Cambridge yet i wonder why ?

its the pub people go to when they come out of prison 

so they don`t fell like things have changed to much


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 24, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> no ones mentioned the Cambridge yet i wonder why ?
> 
> its the pub people go to when they come out of prison
> 
> so they don`t fell like things have changed to much


I read on that virtualnorwood.com site somewhere that the Cambridge was closing down. Strangely, the posters from virtualnorwood are quite fond of it. I haven't worked out why. Strange pub!


----------



## passenger (Oct 24, 2005)

this is a great site for pub info http://www.fancyapint.com/


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 24, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> this is a great site for pub info http://www.fancyapint.com/


Yeah, that site is cool, isn't it? I use it a lot!


----------



## passenger (Oct 24, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Yeah, that site is cool, isn't it? I use it a lot!




yeah it cracks me up what they say about some pubs look up the Colby Arms 

Crystal Palace area classic stuff


----------



## tommers (Oct 25, 2005)

passenger - we went into the cambridge yesterday, as part of the continuing quest....  good god.  your description just made me and the g/f piss ourselves.  we had just also tried the "jack beard at the palace".  as she said as we left the   cambridge "they're just getting worse"....

guinevere - don't worry, we're not the types to give up on an area easily.  we went round the park yesterday and took the long walk down to the sports centre.  had a coffee in one of the cafes next to the park, saw the dinosaurs etc.  that was all really nice.  we went for dinner in tamnang thai, which was really lovely...  it's just the desolate quality of a lot of the pubs...  the albert and the black sheep seem OK.  the alma may be a grower... looks like it could be a good laugh on some nights...  there is hope!

there is always hope!


----------



## beeboo (Oct 25, 2005)

The Railway Bell is the only place I’d say was a proper good ‘pubby’ pub.  Or at least it was a couple of years back when I used to go in there, don’t know if it has changed since (hope not!  )

People seem to like the Gipsy Hill Tavern, but I’ve never been in there.

I rather like the Royal Albert.

There are various alright-to-good bar places.  I like the Black Sheep – does dead good food (club sandwich recommended!) and Hoegaarden which makes it a hit with me, but it’s not somewhere I’d necessarily choose for my ‘local’.  

Bluebottle seems to vacillate from being a nice place to a bit dodgy and back all the time – I either come out going “I don’t know why we don’t go there more often” or “I’m never going there again!”.

As has been mentioned there has been a few incidents at the Puzzle lately and it has no other redeeming features.

In terms of other boozeries, Domali Café does a few bottled beers, cocktails has a happy hour and play some good music, but I don’t really like the place.  Numidie bar is great IMO and Café ABC is worth a try (quite new and still finding its feet a bit, but they are making a big effort so I want to support them) – they have Cruzcampo on tap.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 25, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> thats my local the Wood House i bet ive seen you in there boyo


I'f you been there for more than a year, you'd have seen me there


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 25, 2005)

You'd have seen me there on two out of the last three Sunday evenings.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 25, 2005)

only decent pub in walking distance of wells park


----------



## nogoodboyo (Oct 25, 2005)

passenger said:
			
		

> thats my local the Wood House i bet ive seen you in there boyo



It's a few years since I've been there... I used to go there a lot a while ago (like ten years ago) but these days it's a bit far.

Same with the dog - went there more in my youth, although I still go in occasionally.  Too far to walk home though, so I never say long.  

Hope them mogs are settling in the new gaff ok, Pass.


----------



## nogoodboyo (Oct 25, 2005)

Do they still have the man with a 'tache who always wears corduory trousers in the Wood House?  Mr Cords, we used to call him.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 25, 2005)

Alma can be fun if you don;t have to get up in the morning 

Numidie is good but limited range of beer and i suppose it does get a bit smoky as its in a basment

Los Torreros restuarnat has a bar bit at front

Numidie is evil. The Italian place La Bruscetta is much better for coffee/food/beers


----------



## beeboo (Oct 25, 2005)

twisted said:
			
		

> Numidie is good







			
				twisted said:
			
		

> Numidie is evil.





Do you mean Domali is evil?  That would make sense.  It should be good but it isn't.


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok - I'm a Palacite and here's my definitive list of okish pubs:

The Albert is my local but is a bit run down, quiet, local and an old man's pub - good for people watching in the summer

The Railway is a decent traditional pub

The Tavern is ok and has live music occasionally but isn't dynamic

The Black Sheep is trendy but very nice

The Blue Bottle is good too, no need to be worried about bouncer checking handbags - par for the course

The Weatherspoon is cheapest on the block

The Alma is the weird, bohemian pub  - very smoky but probably the best pub in CP, best atmosphere and interesting variety of customers. Live music too sometimes. Most people wind up here after an evening in CP

Finally for other reviews check out Virtual Norwood


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 27, 2005)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Do you mean Domali is evil?  That would make sense.  It should be good but it isn't.



doh! i think i must have spent too much time on myspace yesterday; I do indeed mean the horrible Domali. I'm surprised it has survived given the price/quality of the food.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 27, 2005)

Sedgley Warrior said:
			
		

> Ok - I'm a Palacite



the correct term i believe is Palacetinian


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2005)

we went to the alma last night for the open mic night.  all our problems are solved!

that's my new favourite pub in CP!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 28, 2005)

Sedgley Warrior said:
			
		

> [snip]Finally for other reviews check out Virtual Norwood


I recommended this site early on in the thread - are you on there as well?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 30, 2005)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Bluebottle seems to vacillate from being a nice place to a bit dodgy and back all the time – I either come out going “I don’t know why we don’t go there more often” or “I’m never going there again!”.


The Bluebottle is the only Palace pub I've been to recently and I like it. Haven't been there on a Friday/Saturday night though. It may well have a different atmosphere then.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 31, 2005)

Yeah I quite like the Bluebottle.  Doesn't feel like a London pub at all though.  Feels more like a 'trendy' pub-bar type place in a smaller city...


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Yeah I quite like the Bluebottle.  Doesn't feel like a London pub at all though.  Feels more like a 'trendy' pub-bar type place in a smaller city...




that's kind of what it is...  crystal palace is like its own little town....


----------



## beeboo (Nov 1, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I recommended this site early on in the thread - are you on there as well?



I wouldn't have guessed there was so much overlap!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2005)

beeboo said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have guessed there was so much overlap!



I don't think there is much overlap, is there? 

That site is merely a good place to find out the names of pubs and restaurants in Crystal Palace. As previously stated, the reviews are mixed and somewhat eclectic!


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Nov 1, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I recommended this site early on in the thread - are you on there as well?



Sorry - I don't know how I managed to miss your earlier post and link

Yes, I'm on there as well occasionally but I found this forum a little more suitable than VN which is a tad too conservative


----------



## beeboo (Nov 1, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I don't think there is much overlap, is there?
> 
> That site is merely a good place to find out the names of pubs and restaurants in Crystal Palace. As previously stated, the reviews are mixed and somewhat eclectic!



I just meant overlap in terms of people posting in both places!

As Sedgeley says you have to be a bit more on best behaviour on VN


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Nov 1, 2005)

beeboo said:
			
		

> I just meant overlap in terms of people posting in both places!
> 
> As Sedgeley says you have to be a bit more on best behaviour on VN



Yes Beeboo, don't you just - but it is very useful for up-to-date information


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2005)

Sedgley Warrior said:
			
		

> Yes Beeboo, don't you just - but it is very useful for up-to-date information



So, there are 3 of us 

However, I have recently fallen foul of the "best behaviour" rule, and have, consequently, decided that I no longer want to be part of that forum, which is seemingly run by someone I find patronising and arrogant, and whose politics are suspect, too, imho!  

Edit: Just spotted your earlier post in which you make mention to vn being a tad conservative!


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Nov 1, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> However, I have recently fallen foul of the "best behaviour" rule, and have, consequently, decided that I no longer want to be part of that forum, which is seemingly run by someone I find patronising and arrogant, and whose politics are suspect, too, imho!



I suspect you are not on your own as far as this opinion is concerned…


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2005)

Sedgley Warrior said:
			
		

> I suspect you are not on your own as far as this opinion is concerned…



I know I am not. It's a shame, though, as it was a good way of finding out what was going on, and I actually hoped to make some local friends.

I now assume that anyone who is prepared to stay on such a site must sign up to the conversativewithasmallcbutpossiblyabigone stance, so would probably not be much fun to be with, anyway!


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Nov 1, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I now assume that anyone who is prepared to stay on such a site must sign up to the conversativewithasmallcbutpossiblyabigone stance, so would probably not be much fun to be with, anyway!



Sedgley Warrior excepted, obviously . . ?


----------



## beeboo (Nov 1, 2005)

Ah-ha, the penny drops!  

I do see your point, and you’re certainly not the first person to think that way.  My feelings are that the greater ‘reigning in’ on VN (certainly when compared to Urban!) is a result of the site owners’ close links with the local community and being cautious not to cause any offence (by being both ‘family friendly’ in terms of language not singling out individuals for criticism).  Legal action was threatened recently over one review so the caution is not without some justification.

I just accept that I have to mind my Ps and Qs when I’m there.  I wouldn’t have the same conversations in my granny’s house as if I was down the pub with mates – I just accept that different environments call for different behaviour.

I’ve met quite a few people through the site and they are a pretty diverse crowd, who I certainly wouldn’t categorise as conservative particularly, either big or little c.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2005)

Sedgley Warrior said:
			
		

> Sedgley Warrior excepted, obviously . . ?



Oh yeah!  Oops!

Mind you, I have never seen you on there. What is your login handle?

Edit: I can see that you are logged in on there, but I still don't remember ever seeing you post!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2005)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Ah-ha, the penny drops!
> 
> I do see your point, and you’re certainly not the first person to think that way.  My feelings are that the greater ‘reigning in’ on VN (certainly when compared to Urban!) is a result of the site owners’ close links with the local community and being cautious not to cause any offence (by being both ‘family friendly’ in terms of language not singling out individuals for criticism).  Legal action was threatened recently over one review so the caution is not without some justification.
> 
> ...



I have also met quite a few people through the site (possibly even you - I wonder...), and I certainly hadn't thought that about it before.

In fact, I was really upset at the patronising and arrogant approach of the webmaster, who sees the site as being very much his to police how he sees fit. He clearly took a personal dislike to me (I think, probably at least partly because he knows what I do for a living), and has insulted me in messages and posts ever since.

I was also upset at the knowledge that I could no longer put up with being treated like a badly behaved child, and that I would have to leave the forum.

Just for the record, I did not swear or say anything which any sane person could interpret as inappropriate, but that really is irrelevant, since it is his site and he does what he likes on there, including allowing insulting posts about me to stay up on there, but to remove ones which I wrote! 

It's a lot more than simply having to watch one's Ps and Qs!


----------



## beeboo (Nov 1, 2005)

No, we haven't met (I'm fairly sure I know who you are).

I do understand your point of view and why you made your decision.

I wouldn't want to put other people off the site though.  It's certainly not like Urban but it's a good resource for that local area, even if just for reviews and the like.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2005)

beeboo said:
			
		

> No, we haven't met (I'm fairly sure I know who you are).
> 
> I do understand your point of view and why you made your decision.
> 
> I wouldn't want to put other people off the site though.  It's certainly not like Urban but it's a good resource for that local area, even if just for reviews and the like.



Well, there aren't many (okay, any!) other trade union officials on there, so it wouldn't take much to work out who I am! 

And I am not trying to discourage people from using the site for its reviews and information. In fact, I specifically stated that. I have been using the site for many years on that basis. However, I would urge people from here to be cautious about participating in the forum, that's all


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Nov 1, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!  Oops!
> 
> Mind you, I have never seen you on there. What is your login handle?
> 
> Edit: I can see that you are logged in on there, but I still don't remember ever seeing you post!



I post infrequently - tbh I find it almost impossible to post anything that doesn't cause some controversy or wind the webmaster up - without that being the intention

A fair few months back I used to post under a different name but I resigned in protest at the way other members were being treated a little too heavy-handedly by the webmaster

However I felt I could make some valuable contribution in other ways and rejoined relatively recently


----------



## tommers (Nov 1, 2005)

I had a look at it.  seems OK, but some of the reviews were a little strange!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> I had a look at it.  seems OK, but some of the reviews were a little strange!


To be honest, the reviews being "strange" is part of what attracted me to it. I love the fact that you get a completely diverse set of views about a venue.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2005)

Sedgley Warrior said:
			
		

> I post infrequently - tbh I find it almost impossible to post anything that doesn't cause some controversy or wind the webmaster up - without that being the intention
> 
> A fair few months back I used to post under a different name but I resigned in protest at the way other members were being treated a little too heavy-handedly by the webmaster
> 
> However I felt I could make some valuable contribution in other ways and rejoined relatively recently



Interesting... and very close to my experience, too. Except it was me that the webmaster was treating too heavy handedly!


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Nov 1, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Interesting... and very close to my experience, too. Except it was me that the webmaster was treating too heavy handedly!



According to the VN forum the webmaster is moving away from CP but will keep the VN forum running. I don't know whether this means he'll relinquish overall control to the other more moderate moderators or not - who knows?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2005)

Sedgley Warrior said:
			
		

> According to the VN forum the webmaster is moving away from CP but will keep the VN forum running. I don't know whether this means he'll relinquish overall control to the other more moderate moderators or not - who knows?



I saw that, but he makes it clear that he will still be maintaining the website.

I am lurking on there


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Nov 1, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I saw that, but he makes it clear that he will still be maintaining the website.
> 
> I am lurking on there



Are you the anonymous one?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 1, 2005)

Sedgley Warrior said:
			
		

> Are you the anonymous one?



I am lurking, not posting! So, I am just a "guest" or somesuch.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 4, 2005)

perplexis said:
			
		

> Umm, yes. Cos I'm so fuckin' cool, that's exactly what I meant. They do so ruin one's drinking experience.
> Let me rephrase then, when I used to go there regularly, many years ago, of a Saturday with my workmates, we would find it inordinately depressing and sad to see the same faces, alone drinking themselves and their sorrow into oblivion, I'm talking about lonely old people *for whom we had some kind of, if not empathy, compassion.*
> I didn't mean it in an offensive "Oh. My. God, have you seen those people over there, they're so not cool, let's, like, totally leave this place; I mean, have you seen that guy's shoes, they're so 1999..."
> It's an observation.
> And, before anyone says it, yep, maybe if we felt that sorry for them we could have spoken to them and brightened up their lives. Such is life though, we don't always do exactly what we should do, we're not always as charitable as we should be, nor as nice as we should be.



Looks like I missed this little run in with a certain returning banned poster!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 4, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> we went to the alma last night for the open mic night.  all our problems are solved!
> 
> that's my new favourite pub in CP!


Excellent stuff! I've only just noticed this thread so it's good to see you gave t'Alma a second chance. That's my local that is.  

The Royal Albert - nice enough place,  have been in many times - but not so many since a massive pub brawl (started and sustained by a single right-wing twat on St. George's Day) that occurred while I was in there with my other half and mother-in-law ended with them getting shards of broken glass in their hair. The woman behind the bar, incidentally, did absolutely nothing (hence my lesser frequency in there now) despite other drinkers in the line of fire getting cut, pushed over and bruised.   

The Puzzle - an All Bar One clone with a pretentious, touchy twat for a manager. Don't go.

The Black Sheep - very laid back and a bit trendy without being pretentious. Fab Sunday afternoon/evening boozer (I ended up spending the entirety of my last birthday in there).  

The Cambridge/The Hollybush - similar old-school old mens' boozers, although the latter shades it for me. Not much in the way of excitement though.

The Postal Order - nuff said. A Wetherspoons.

O'Neill's - not at all bad for a chain pub, but not particularly awe-inspiring either.

The Bluebottle - quite nice, but not a lot of soul. Seems to be getting bigger on the security front, rammed with professional types on Saturday evenings, expensive and undeniably trendy, but in the Winter the open fires and cartoons on the screen in the back are a bit different.

What CP really needs is a few late licence venues (the Alma being the nearest there is) and a bit more attitude on the musical front. Otherwise, I like it.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 4, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Excellent stuff! I've only just noticed this thread so it's good to see you gave t'Alma a second chance. That's my local that is.
> 
> The Royal Albert - nice enough place,  have been in many times - but not so many since a massive pub brawl (started and sustained by a single right-wing twat on St. George's Day) that occurred while I was in there with my other half and mother-in-law ended with them getting shards of broken glass in their hair. The woman behind the bar, incidentally, did absolutely nothing (hence my lesser frequency in there now) despite other drinkers in the line of fire getting cut, pushed over and bruised.
> 
> ...



I agree with most of this, although I wasn't aware of any fights in the Royal Albert. I have, however, heard of several in and around the Puzzle!

Also, the Bluebottle has a late licence. Oh, and last time I was in there at a weekend, it had loud music and was showing Lord of the Rings on that screen in the back place, which was a bit weird.

I like it, though.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I agree with most of this, although I wasn't aware of any fights in the Royal Albert. I have, however, heard of several in and around the Puzzle!


I think it was just a one-off on the part of that particular Nazi twunt, that we just happened to be witness to. But yeah, I've heard of some nasty shit going down at The Puzzle - also Jack Beard's over the junction at the top of Anerley Hill. I don't bother with either of those places now.




			
				Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Also, the Bluebottle has a late licence. Oh, and last time I was in there at a weekend, it had loud music and was showing Lord of the Rings on that screen in the back place, which was a bit weird.


The Bluebottle can be pleasant for a couple of drinks, but I find the atmosphere/music rather homogenised plus it's practically impossible to get served on a Friday or Saturday night (well, certainly if you're an ugly 30-something bloke as opposed to a gorgeous young lass   ). 
One place I've seen mentioned on this thread which deserves another big up is the bar downstairs at Numidie - low-lit, low-ceilinged and as small as a spacious living room with a kind of illicit Parisian opium den vibe to it. Plus you often get musicians playing 'intimate' gigs down there. As a matter of fact I was in there last night after the CP fireworks. Cool place.  

Finally, with reference to comments about Domali earlier on this thread, I must agree that a proper pub/bar it doth not make, but it's great for a couple of drinks in the early evening (especially outside in the Summer) and does a fine line in olive, pitta and houmous light snacks.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Are there enough of us in the Crystal Palace area for a bit of a mini-meet in one of these establishments (Numidie's wine bar?), or is that just a daft idea?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Are there enough of us in the Crystal Palace area for a bit of a mini-meet in one of these establishments (Numidie's wine bar?), or is that just a daft idea?


Well, I'd be up for it. 





Passenger lives nearby so I'm sure he'd come along, and Perplexis is down in the Palace fairly often. Plus we have Maggot and Spanglechick in the wider area...lovely urbs one and all. I've long thought there should be a South By Southeast rival to the North By Northwest drinks...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Let's go for it, then. 

How much notice do people need? 

Will somebody pick a date and start a new thread? It was my idea, so I will leave it to someone else to pick a date (not sure what the logic is, there, but still...)


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 7, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Let's go for it, then.
> 
> How much notice do people need?
> 
> Will somebody pick a date and start a new thread? It was my idea, so I will leave it to someone else to pick a date (not sure what the logic is, there, but still...)


someone mention my name?

yup - meetup in crystal palace - rah... I'll be there. south by southeast drinkies - how feckin cool is that?


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 7, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I've long thought there should be a South By Southeast rival to the North By Northwest drinks...


there was, until I left S E London
<looks smug>
i'd venture back daahn saaf for this, if yer lucky, i might even organise it for you.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Organise it, organise it!


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 7, 2005)

If I have time - will let yer know anon and anent


----------



## Maggot (Nov 7, 2005)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> there was, until I left S E London
> <looks smug>
> i'd venture back daahn saaf for this, if yer lucky, i might even organise it for you.


We can manage alright on our own thanks.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 8, 2005)

I wouldn't have thought it needs much organising. Isn't it just a case of picking a date and place and posting it?

Or are we going for something more involved/complicated?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 8, 2005)

How does the first or second Saturday in December sound?


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 8, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> We can manage alright on our own thanks.


g'wan then!


----------



## sunflower (Nov 8, 2005)

Bit further away for you but my local is the Alleyns Head in West Dulwich. Really nice local boozer and you can walk from Gipsy Hill or hop on the number 3 bus down croxted road a couple of stops. Its on Park Hall Road if you know where that is? Also, the Rosendale (my proper local but dont use as much) again in W.Dulwich. Really big pub which has been modernised and is a bit more trendy. Not as warm and cosy as the Alleyn but they do decent drinks and gorgeous wood fired pizzas


----------



## sunflower (Nov 8, 2005)

[the only other thing we heard was that there is a bar underneath the numidie restaurant.... anybody know what that is like?[/QUOTE]

not been in the downstairs bar in Numidie but have eaten there twice and the food is delicious


----------



## Dolly Dimple (Nov 8, 2005)

Well, we live above Numidie, and it always sounds like people are having a good time in there.  Especially at 1am when we're getting up early the next morning...


----------



## Maggot (Nov 8, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> How does the first or second Saturday in December sound?


They are both good for me, but wouldn't a Friday be better?


----------



## tommers (Nov 8, 2005)

Dolly Dimple said:
			
		

> Well, we live above Numidie, and it always sounds like people are having a good time in there.  Especially at 1am when we're getting up early the next morning...



we'll be sure to be quiet next time!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> They are both good for me, but wouldn't a Friday be better?


Sure, could make it a Friday...I was just thinking that there's loads of Urban stuff coming up that people might be going to e.g. PRoD, birthday parties, etc. But I'll be free on Friday 25 November and Friday 9 December myself.


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd be up for a meet in CP, but can't do first 2 saturdays in December I don't think…

They're doing the O'Neills up into a gastropub now - you can see the old "White Heart Hotel" sign at the mo - and that's what they're going to call it again I think


----------



## PacificOcean (Nov 8, 2005)

When I lived in Crystal Palace in 2001 those two pubs opposite each other on the roundabout (before the one way system) near the bus station always had major fights on a Saturday night. 

Walking past one night after getting off a bus, I got caught up in a fight that had spilt outside as I was passing.  It was like something from the Wild West. Bastards.


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Nov 8, 2005)

It's only really the Puzzle that has any problems these days - and its licence has been extended till 3am from Thursday to Saturday


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 8, 2005)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> When I lived in Crystal Palace in 2001 those two pubs opposite each other on the roundabout (before the one way system) near the bus station always had major fights on a Saturday night.
> 
> Walking past one night after getting off a bus, I got caught up in a fight that had spilt outside as I was passing.  Bastards.


You mean the Bluebottle and the Cambridge? I reckon they're a lot more mellow now - the Bluebottle has been renovated, cleaned up and trendified since it was the #1 hangout for crack dealers in the area, and the Cambridge has the air of a pub that still has the bloodspots on the wall from more aggressive times but has since drifted into a pensionable gangster ambience.  

More notorious these days is (Jack Beard's At) The Palace, which I think used to be the Queen Victoria...?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Sedgley Warrior said:
			
		

> It's only really the Puzzle that has any problems these days - and its licence has been extended till 3am from Thursday to Saturday


That'll be the lure of its tasteful, stripped pine, All Bar One vibe.


----------



## Sedgley Warrior (Nov 8, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> That'll be the lure of its tasteful, stripped pine, All Bar One vibe.



And you should hear the tasteful sounds of the Karaoke coming out of here!


----------



## perplexis (Nov 8, 2005)

Sedgley Warrior said:
			
		

> It's only really the Puzzle that has any problems these days - and its licence has been extended till 3am from Thursday to Saturday


Oh Lordy.
Why oh why?
It's such a hole as well!
I really hate that pub with a vengeance. 
At least I know there's somewhere I can go for a fight if I ever get bored around 3 o'clock on a Friday morning! Whoopeee @licensers


----------



## Maggot (Nov 8, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Sure, could make it a Friday...I was just thinking that there's loads of Urban stuff coming up that people might be going to e.g. PRoD, birthday parties, etc. But I'll be free on Friday 25 November and Friday 9 December myself.


Lets make it Friday 9th. Which pub is best?


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 8, 2005)

i'll travel back to my spiritual homeland for this - agreed 9th.
blue bottle?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 8, 2005)

not quite crystal palace but as the crown and greyhounds been mentioned i guess its fair game

anyone been in the rosendale? its pretty much my local but a bit of a weird pub. could be really nice but just doesnt quite manage it.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Sounds good to me.    The Bluebottle's cool...although the Alma's more of a real pub if you like that kind of thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you reckon this is okay here, or does it deserve its own thread to lure lurking SE-ers?


----------



## Maggot (Nov 8, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.    The Bluebottle's cool...although the Alma's more of a real pub if you like that kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely needs it's own thread. 

Does the Alma do real ale?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Definitely needs it's own thread.
> 
> Does the Alma do real ale?


Oh aye...definitely better than anywhere else (decent) in the Palace in that department.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 8, 2005)

Cool, who's gonna start a thread, and is there a way of doing this so Jezza doesn't find out?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorted! What shall we call it...South by Southeast? East by Southeast maybe? Or even South by Eastsouth? Can't decide which one's, er, snappier...


----------



## Callie (Nov 8, 2005)

transmission, you gotta fit the word transmission in the title!

or fibre glass dinosaurs but that would be a bit more tricky


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 8, 2005)

y'all are going to decide and let me know right.  My proactive days have gone...

hey if i got really wasted i could walk home!!!  (t'd only take me an hour and half, i reckon...)

anyway - i was informed of a new (to me) piece of _urban law _ the other day to the effect that Jezza only comes to a small fraction of the stuff he says he will...  so chances are it'll be Jezza free...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 8, 2005)

I have just been looking for the new thread, without success, I might add!

In summary, and ploughing through all the posts, I conclude that we are meeting in the Bluebottle in Crystal Palace on Friday 9th December, at a time to be determined.

How exciting is this?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I have just been looking for the new thread, without success, I might add!
> 
> In summary, and ploughing through all the posts, I conclude that we are meeting in the Bluebottle in Crystal Palace on Friday 9th December, at a time to be determined.
> 
> How exciting is this?


Okay, let's make it the Bluebottle then. We can always move on to the Alma later I guess   (real pub, real ale-type stuff, y'know...  ). Is 7pm too early, or is it nang?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I have just been looking for the new thread, without success, I might add!


Well, it's now done.   Just a sketchy thing at the mo, so if you like I'll edit any details on the first post if the time or location's dodgy...


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 9, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> anyway - i was informed of a new (to me) piece of _urban law _ the other day to the effect that Jezza only comes to a small fraction of the stuff he says he will...  so chances are it'll be Jezza free...


cheeky fuckers!  
for that, young spangly one, I am gonna haunt this event!


----------



## Streathamite (Nov 9, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Sorted! What shall we call it...South by Southeast? East by Southeast maybe? Or even South by Eastsouth? Can't decide which one's, er, snappier...


<consults copyright lawyers>


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 9, 2005)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> cheeky fuckers!
> for that, young spangly one, I am gonna haunt this event!


I like Jezza - Jezza calls me "young"....


----------



## nogoodboyo (Nov 9, 2005)

Dan U said:
			
		

> not quite crystal palace but as the crown and greyhounds been mentioned i guess its fair game
> 
> anyone been in the rosendale? its pretty much my local but a bit of a weird pub. could be really nice but just doesnt quite manage it.



I did my early underage drinking in the Rosie, and up the road in the hellish Thurlow Arms.  At least you could buy a wide range of drugs in the Thurlow.  Not really Crystal Palace at all, the Rosendale... probably as near to it as the Woodhouse mind you, so who knows.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 9, 2005)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> anyway - i was informed of a new (to me) piece of _urban law _ the other day to the effect that Jezza only comes to a small fraction of the stuff he says he will...  so chances are it'll be Jezza free...


This is true, but now he's read that, I'm sure he'll make an extra effort to be there.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 16, 2015)

Bump!

Is the Railway Tavern still an Irish bar and does anyone know if they show GAA (Irish sports)?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 16, 2015)

blimey, this thread is a blast from the past!

It refers to the first of the South by South East drinks, which was the first time I met anyone from Urban75 or, at least, the first time I knowingly did so. It turns out that several of the people there knew me 

But, to answer your question, I know that the Railway Bell in Gipsy Hill has changed hands in the last 10 years. Is that the one you mean?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 16, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> blimey, this thread is a blast from the past!



Yep. Most of the pubs on the list in the OP have gone or are massively different places now.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 16, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Yep. Most of the pubs on the list in the OP have gone or are massively different places now.


I was just realising that when I was reading the other thread linked from this one, as well. The Alma was described as scruffy and rough, and now it is a dead trendy, expensive gastro pub.  The only pub which hasn't changed much is probably the White Hart, which is where the group ended up that night, nearly 10 years ago....


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 16, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> I was just realising that when I was reading the other thread linked from this one, as well. The Alma was described as scruffy and rough, and now it is a dead trendy, expensive gastro pub.  The only pub which hasn't changed much is probably the White Hart, which is where the group ended up that night, nearly 10 years ago....



The White Hart has been done up now as well I believe. Guess the 'spoons is much as it ever was.

The Royal Albert hasn't changed either I don't think - and tbh is probably a bit of a reminder that the older style pubs weren't always as great as we remember.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 16, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The White Hart has been done up now as well I believe. Guess the 'spoons is much as it ever was.
> 
> The Royal Albert hasn't changed either I don't think - and tbh is probably a bit of a reminder that the older style pubs weren't always as great as we remember.


Yes - the Royal Albert hasn't changed, has it!

But I don't think we went there that evening.

I used to quite like it, actually, because it was resisting becoming trendy and because it was never very busy.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 16, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Yes - the Royal Albert hasn't changed, has it!
> 
> But I don't think we went there that evening.
> 
> I used to quite like it, actually, because it was resisting becoming trendy and because it was never very busy.



Last time I went in there (which was at peak time on a Saturday evening) it had slipped the over the wrong side of the line from 'not busy' to 'completely dead.' It was a bit depressing tbh. Maybe that was just a bad evening. 

It's still defiantly not trendy though.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 16, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Last time I went in there (which was at peak time on a Saturday evening) it had slipped the over the wrong side of the line from 'not busy' to 'completely dead.' It was a bit depressing tbh. Maybe that was just a bad evening.
> 
> It's still defiantly not trendy though.


I heard that they had previously lost the ability to keep the beer or to serve it in clean glasses, but that it had changed for the better recently. 

But I have not been there for ages.


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2015)

Ah.  Nostalgia. 

The Alma quickly became our favourite, before it went through all the changes and turned into just another gastropub. 

Pretty much everything else has changed though,  apart from the Albert. The Albert will never change.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 16, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> blimey, this thread is a blast from the past!
> 
> It refers to the first of the South by South East drinks, which was the first time I met anyone from Urban75 or, at least, the first time I knowingly did so. It turns out that several of the people there knew me
> 
> But, to answer your question, I know that the Railway Bell in Gipsy Hill has changed hands in the last 10 years. Is that the one you mean?



The one by Gypsy hill station I think opposite Beer Rebellion.

tbh I should just walk done an enquire as to if they'll have the games on Sunday.


----------



## buscador (Jul 16, 2015)

flypanam said:


> The one by Gypsy hill station I think opposite Beer Rebellion.
> 
> tbh I should just walk done an enquire as to if they'll have the games on Sunday.



I was in the Gipsy Hill Tavern, which is the one just up from the station, fairly recently. They were definitely showing GAA.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks. I guess I know where I'll be on Sunday.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jul 16, 2015)

flypanam said:


> The one by Gypsy hill station I think opposite Beer Rebellion.
> 
> tbh I should just walk done an enquire as to if they'll have the games on Sunday.


Isn't that called the Gipsy Hill Tavern?


----------



## flypanam (Jul 16, 2015)

Guineveretoo said:


> Isn't that called the Gipsy Hill Tavern?





That's the one I meant. Can't seem to recall anything today.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2015)

I miss the old Alma. The old pub had character.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 17, 2015)

If you are looking for an endorsement I understand that Misery Bear used to be very fond of the Brisge House. It used to have good beer and food, but not so sure these days.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2019)

Anyone been to the rebranded Great Southern (Formerly Gypsy Hill Tavern)?

The Great Southern, Gipsy Hill


----------



## colacubes (Oct 23, 2019)

editor said:


> Anyone been to the rebranded Great Southern (Formerly Gypsy Hill Tavern)?
> 
> The Great Southern, Gipsy Hill



Yep a few times. It's part of the same group as the Great North Wood in West Norwood so same sort of set up food/booze wise. They've done it up nicely inside and have still retained the massive back garden so hopefully it will do well in the summer. V friendly staff. Not especially cheap but a decent standard of ales etc on the menu. I've not tried the food so no idea on that front. I've only been during the week or afternoon at the weekend and it seems to struggle for custom in the same way the Gipsy Hill Tavern did during the day so they may struggle. That said it may well be packed to the rafters in the evenings and all will be good.


----------

